# Dx code - elevated insulin level



## sknapp56 (Oct 31, 2012)

What code would be used for elevated insulin level? I have providers now using this with symptoms of PCOS. Thank you for your help.


----------



## tefranklin57 (Oct 31, 2012)

If the lady is not already diagnosis with DM 250.00, then 790.29 abnormal glucose &  256.4 PCOS


----------

